# New SAS Skype group for 18 + members



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My friend and I are looking for people to chat with. A small, tight-knit group of positive people. Boys and Girls. Men and Women. An equal amount of genders and people.

Post here if you would like to join the skype group. We don't want over 20 people in our group. 

Questions:

1. What steps are you doing to overcome social anxiety?
2. Where do you live?
3. What are your interests/hobbies?

EDIT: We are looking for more females now to add to this group, sorry boys.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

1. I am close to completely eradicating it but still have to work by doing interactions. I tend to shut myself in during "down" periods so during those times I practice by talking on voice or (rarely) cam. I actually come off as a lot more fun to be with in real life, and want to work on my friendship skills with like minded people.
2. San Francisco
3. Technology, art, futurism, science, history, the study of people. The improvement of the self, improving human relationships and happiness, and realizing our highest potential.

(Note - if there are people who may need the spot more to work on their SA I wouldn't mind giving it up to them )


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

Hi again, meeps. So, would people in this group chat through voice, video, or text? Or would all 3 be allowed?


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Well the steps im taking sound small but there not really small to me. So basically doing things i have to do. Not avoiding situations and trying to act natural and awesome when im in public lol. 

I live in naples fl.

I like reading. watching anime. Some video games.like zelda mario banjokazoo. Dead space bioshock. I also tried out archage but my computer broke.Writting or trying to write but my spelling and grammer are very bad. I like cooking and baking making candy. And do it yourself projects . Or the idea of it im not actually to good at making things lol. But its fun for me. i pretty much just do random stuff when i feel like its a good idea. So thats about it.


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Oct 11, 2014)

Not interested


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

1. I'm in a bit of a lull right now. I throw myself in the fire a lot, like traveling to Seattle alone. But i still am very anxious around people (sometimes worse than others) and have a hard time thinking about making anyone more than an acquaintance. My next goal is to get my own place. i think ill be more open to branching out without having to explain myself since noone would know i'm going to an SA meetup er something

2. SoCal

3. Nerd stuff. Gaming and movies mainly. and guitar a little bit. Hiking is my main outdoor hobby since it's fun and easy to do solitary


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Not interested


Cool, don't have to post in the thread then.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Visenya said:


> Hi again, meeps. So, would people in this group chat through voice, video, or text? Or would all 3 be allowed?


Any of those three are allowed :3


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sort of forcing myself to engage in social interactions more and geet out of my comfort zone.

I live in California.

I'm interested in psychology, sociology some astronomy I also like to read mystery, detective books non fiction. I'm into antiques, vintage, theater. I love animals especially dogs on my free time I've volunteered with a animal rescue shelter.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

1. What steps are you doing to overcome social anxiety?
I am doing all in my power to overcome social anxiety.

2. Where do you live?
Jersey Channel Islands

3. What are your interests/hobbies?
Running around, education, life and love


----------



## Visenya (May 6, 2015)

1. I'm working through CBT and Social Phobics Anonymous notes. 

2. South Africa

3. Reading, tv, internet. You know, just the couch potato essentials. Sometimes I also practice 'napping', just for a bit of variety.


----------



## olifreed (Mar 23, 2015)

1. Small steps of forcing myself into more outgoing situations. Got myself a job and hopefully slowly but surely my confidence will increase 

2. London, England

3. Technology, TV, Films, Lots of Sport and Music


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

1. Well I work with people and working is one thing xD
2.I'm in Georgia 
3. Dancing, anime, gaming all that


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Questions

1. Nothing. I sit in my room all day. Although I'm supposed to be starting a job, so we will see. 

2. Oklahoma

3. Computers, video games, animals, tv series, anime, and more.


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

Why oh why does this seem like an audition?? lol 

1. What steps are you taking to overcome social anxiety?
Stepping out of my comfort zone. 

2. Where do you live? 
USA

3. What are your interests/hobbies? 
reading, writing, singing, listening to music, anime, etc.


----------



## HollowedBlue (Jun 29, 2015)

1. Calm myself down and wait it out

2. San Antonio Texas

3. Whatever. Reading, games, running, music etc.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Bizarre said:


> Why oh why does this seem like an audition?? lol
> 
> 1. What steps are you taking to overcome social anxiety?
> Stepping out of my comfort zone.
> ...





HollowedBlue said:


> 1. Calm myself down and wait it out
> 
> 2. San Antonio Texas
> 
> 3. Whatever. Reading, games, running, music etc.





Kalliber said:


> 1. Well I work with people and working is one thing xD
> 2.I'm in Georgia
> 3. Dancing, anime, gaming all that


Hey guys PM me for the skype name add


----------



## p2p (Jun 14, 2010)

1. What steps are you doing to overcome social anxiety?
Seeing my doctor, physiologist, applying for jobs (getting interviews but no success landing the job).

2. Where do you live?
AU

3. What are your interests/hobbies?
listening to music, anime, gaming...


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

1. Working and meds and school.
2. Texas.
3. Chilling out, TV/anime, *inserts more generic answers*


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

I failed to make the cut at 'positive'.


----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

1. Facing my fears, breathing excersises, magnesium
2. Sweden
3. Partying, being with my family, TV, movies etc


----------



## roxybudgy (Jan 26, 2015)

Would be nice to be part of a tight-knit group chat again. I used to do that years and years ago on IRC, but the people I chatted with drifted apart due to being busy IRL (we were all 18+ non-students with real 9-5 jobs).

1. Lately I've been pushing myself to go to meetups from Meetup.com and once or twice I year I volunteer at the local anime and pop culture conventions.

2. I live in Perth, Western Australia. This tends to be an issue when chatting with people in the US because of the time difference. Works out great if you're an early bird or night owl 

3. I'm a big fan of anime and manga, and I also collect related figurines. Beside that, I'm interested in birds (especially parrots), games and I dabble in a bit of hobby programming.


----------



## Lorcan (Oct 10, 2012)

1. I've made a habit for well over a year now of facing my biggest fears consistently. I also volunteer at a playground for disabled kids
2. London
3. Writing music is the biggy, and what I'm best at. I am also an avid reader of more or less anything, fiction or non.


----------



## Nanoka (Jun 25, 2015)

1. I am seeing a therapist after so many years of not seeking treatment, and shifting attention whenever I get too anxious.
2. UK
3. I love reading manga, playing videogames, learning Japanese, and learning/playing the guitar. I also love traveling, and being in nature etc. I like cats too!


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

1. Booty
2. Booty
3. Booty


I think i'm overqualified


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

Does seeing a therapist count?

Bumble****, Texas

Playimg guitar, drawing, video games
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

1. I've taken big steps over the years. I managed to return to school after taking a leave for a bit and am self-efficient with a job. 
2. I live in Edmonton, Alberta in Canada. I don't really socialize with anyone outside of family.
3. I am interested in technology, gaming, model making, film & television, travel, and public causes.


----------



## oku (Dec 9, 2013)

1. I am now functional at work. Next step is to become functional off work. I guess I need to talk with strangers.


2. See location under avatar


3. I collect toys. Mainly transformers and ultraman.




Skype : kizuna-nexus-


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

1) Eating a mars a day
2) The Necromancers Dungeon, 3rd floor, First room on the left
3) Summoning the Undead, Building fine art sculptures out of quavers crisps


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

We are not taking anymore people, I am sorry. Only 20 people in the group. I am looking for more females right now as well to talk to.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

I also meet the 18+ criteria

I haven't logged in to this forum in such a long time, though. I feel like I've improved quite a lot and then fell back to old routines partially due to academic obligations. I just spend loads of time alone now, working.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Buckyx said:


> 18-20, so discrimination!! damn thats like when I was 20 they wouldnt let me in teens group


20 people as in the number of people... not the age.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

CheesyBites said:


> I also meet the 18+ criteria
> 
> I haven't logged in to this forum in such a long time, though. I feel like I've improved quite a lot and then fell back to old routines partially due to academic obligations. I just spend loads of time alone now, working.


Hey cheesy bites, Im looking for more females to talk to, if you're interested to add me PM me. thanks


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

How active is the skype group? How frequently do you meet up on there and for how long?

I'm interested. I prefer a consistent and focused group.


----------

